# My fry tank...



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

Horrible pic, but you get the idea. lol. This is my tank for fry less than a month old. Once they hit a month they go in my 29 gallon. You can't really see very well but there's about 200 in there right now. The easiest to see are the bigger mollies. The swords are still teeny and sittin on the bottom... I'll try to get better pics and post later.










Another pic. Just can't seem to get a good pic. I was a photographer for 2 years but I tell ya, this is the best I can do with my sucky digital... By they way, yes, tank is dirty, need to get a sponge filter.


----------

